# Hobby talk drag car



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is a hobby talk drag car with most part from board members and thanks, not finished yet but we will call it winter teal.[/ATTACH]. hope you like


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice looking. 

Dave


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

'33 Willys


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet Brett. what ya got in it?


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

I got grigs 2 lam 4.0 arm, nacho poly mags, slottech brushes, hilltop body, wizard sponge tires, pro track wheelie bar wheels for front tires.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good looking body I must say!!! RM


----------



## Bokita (Dec 13, 2010)

The HT drag car is awesome, but I would love to see more of the monster trucks in the background. If there's already a thread on them could someone please post the link.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Brett your HT Willys Drag car is one Sharp Looking machine!!

Bob...parts are good to have...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Willys, and good choice of go fast parts. But, I wanna ask about the Camaro in the pic. What fer wheels are on that, they look Fab :thumbsup:


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

the wheels are pro track ho, they are nice but expensive and as far as the monster trucks, did not build them, but i did start making chassis for monster trucks like the ones i have, just have to finish them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahhhh....Pro Track, just like the Big 1/24 scale ones....cool, didn't know they made them for HO...SuWeet ! Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------

